# خاص باخبار وتطورات استفتاء الدستور



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*




 الكنائس المصرية تتفق على عدم توجيه المسيحيين فى الاستفتاء
                    قال مصدر بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية قال لـ«التحرير» إن الكنائس  انسحبت لأسباب كثيرة، مضيفا أن الدستور لم يعمل حساب للأقباط ، وأن الكنيسة  المصرية كنيسة وطنية وأخذت قرار بالانسحاب استجابة لرغبة الشارع  والمواطنين، وبخصوص الاستفتاء فقال إن «الأمر متروك للمواطنين ولهم مطلق  الحرية ولن يوجههم أحد».              الدكتور القس أندريه زكي نائب رئيس الكنيسة الإنجيلية قال إن الكنيسة  موقفها واضح والمنتمين للكنيسة الإنجيلية كمصريين شأنهم مثل كل المصريين كل  واحد على حسب رؤيته السياسية وقناعته بالدستور الجديد سيتخذ موقفه، لافتا  إلى أن الكنيسة دعيت للجمعية التأسيسية لتشارك بممثل رسمي وهو أيضا انسحب  بشكل رسمي لأن هناك مواد في الدستور اعترضنا عليها وقال «لا شأن لنا بتوجيه  الناس وكل واحد له رأي وفكر، والمصريين هما أصحاب القرار ونحن لا نحشد  الناس».              وأوضح أنه سيكون خارج مصر في الفترة بين 12 إلى 19 ديسمبر ولن يستطيع  التصويت على الدستور.              المتحدث باسم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الأب رفيق جريش قال «الكنيسة اعتذرت عن  الحضور عن حفل تسليم مسودة الدستور بعد أن دعيت إلى اللقاء من الرئاسة»،  مضيفا «نطلب التوافق الوطني، والوقت مبكرا لنقول ماذا سنعمل؟ ونعطي وقت  للرئيس ليبحث عن حلول». وقال «رأيي الشخصي وهو غير ملزم لأحد أن لا نقاطع  الاستفتاء ويصوت من يريد الموافقة عليه أو رفضه، لأن الرافض للدستور لو  قاطع سيصب في مصلحة الموافق الذي ذهب للتصويت».              أما مدحت قلاده رئيس اتحاد المنظمات القبطية بأوروبا فقال إن «الدستور تم  فبركته وليس توافقى وانسحب من صياغته كافة القوى المدنية المعبرة عن جموع  الشعب المصرى بما فيهم الآزهر والكنيسة، فخرج مشوهاً كالأعرج وغير صالح ليس  فقط لمصر ولكن لجمعية صغيرة».              قلاده طالب القوى السياسية بعدم الوقوع فى فخ التقسيم الطائفى الذى  سيتبناه الإخوان لحشد الناس نحو «نعم ولا» للدستور مرة آخرى مثل استفتاء 19  مارس 2011 وقال للقضاة «أملنا بكم كبير أن تكملوا المشوار الذى بدأ برفض  هذا الدستور للنهاية».




​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*لإقناعهم بالإشراف على الاستفتاء
اجتماع سري بين النائب العام ووفد من التفتيش القضائي



الأحد, 02 ديسمبر 2012 19:14 




 
النائب العام 


كتب ـ أحمد عطية 
بتكليف من وزير العدل المستشار "أحمد مكي" التقى وفد من   التفتيش القضائي منذ قليل، بالنائب العام بمكتبه بدار القضاء العالي،   والاجتماع مستمر في سرية تامة حتى الآن ولم تعلن بعد أسباب الزيارة.
وكان النائب العام المستشار "طلعت عبد الله" قد أرسل   استبيانًا لجميع أعضاء النيابة العامة، على مستوى الجمهورية، لإبداء الرأي   حول رغبتهم في المشاركة في الإشراف القضائي على الاستفتاء من عدمه، حتى   يتسنى إعداد الكشوف الخاصة بهم حال موافقتهم.
وصرح مصدر قضائي بالنيابة العامة، لـ "الدستور الإلكتروني"،   أن عددًا كبيرًا جدًا من القضاة قد تفهم الأمر أن الحل الوحيد للخروج من   أزمة الإعلان الدستوري تتلخص في الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور، وسرعة   إنجازة، وبالتالي ينتج عن ذلك إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري مباشرة.






الدستور*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*



       "لازم حازم": الدستور به مواد تخالف الشريعة ويمثل طاغوتًا جديداً

    اليوم السابع  ​**​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادى القضاة يقرر مقاطعة الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأوقاف تحذر الأئمة من توجيه المصلين للتصويت بـ"لا" أو "نعم" على الدستور

الأحد، 2 ديسمبر 2012 - 19:36

*​*



وزير الأوقاف الدكتور طلعت عفيفى​​**السويس ـ محمد كمال
أكد  الشيخ أحمد الشافعى، مدير مديرية الأوقاف بمحافظة السويس، أن هناك تعليمات  مشددة للأئمة، وتم إخطارهم بها، لعدم توجيه المصلين فيما يتعلق بالاستفتاء  على الدستور، المقرر يوم 15 من الشهر الجارى.

وقال الشافعى، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع": "فى حال وجود أى خطيب أو إمام  يوجه أثناء الصلاة بالمساجد أو خطب الجمعة المصلين للتصويت بـ"نعم" أو "لا"  سيتم تحويله للشئون القانونية والتحقيق تنفيذا للوائح والقوانين الخاصة  بالمديرية والوزارة".

وأضاف: "نطالب الجميع التزام الحيادية، كل إمام وداعية إسلامى يتبع مديرية  الأوقاف حر فى انتمائه السياسى، لكن أثناء تواجده بالمسجد فهو إمام للجميع  دون تفرقة".

وتابع : "هناك حملات سيتم إقامتها تحت رعاية المديرية لتوعية المواطنين  بالمساجد متعلقة بالدستور وحثهم على التصويت والنزول إليه دون توجيه،  باعتباره الدستور الأول الذى يخرج من رحم الثورة ولابد من الجميع بالتصويت  والمشاركة والجميع حر فى آرائه".





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*

** 



 الدكتور ياسر علي​ *​* 
                                                                    القاهرة - أ ش أ:                              الأحد , 02 ديسمبر 2012 19:48          
     أكد الدكتور ياسر علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة  الجمهورية، أن الرئيس  محمد مرسي طرح مبادرة مع كافة القوي السياسية  لمناقشة كل ما يتعلق بالمرحلة  الانتقالية وكيفية تأمينها في المرحلة  المقبلة.
     وقال علي ـ في اتصال هاتفي مع القناة الأولى  بالتليفزيون المصري مساء  اليوم الأحد ـ إن المتبقي من المرحلة الانتقالية  والاستفتاء على الدستور 13  يومًا، ولا توجد أية مخاوف لاستخدام السلطة في  غير محلها.. داعيًا الشعب  إلى تغليب المصالح العليا للوطن.
     وأشار إلى أن الرئيس مرسي التقى مع المجلس الأعلى للقضاء  وجميع رؤساء  الهيئات القضائية أكثر من ثلاث مرات على مدار الشهور الخمسة  الماضية، لافتا  إلى أن آخر هذه اللقاءات بعد أن أصدر الرئيس الإعلان  الدستوري الأخير،  والذي أثار بعد التساؤلات من جانب رجال القضاء.
     وأوضح المتحدث أن الرئيس مرسي أكد أن استقلال القضاء  كسلطة محترمة ومقدرة  من جانب السلطة التنفيذية والشعب المصري ولا يمكن  لأحد أن يمسها.
     وأضاف أن نائب رئيس الجمهورية المستشار محمود مكي أوضح  أن المخاوف لدى  السلطة القضائية جاءت نتيجة التباس أو تأويل بعض الألفاظ  الواردة في  الإعلان الدستوري، والذي أصدرها الرئيس وكأنها موجهة إلى  السلطة القضائية.
     وتابع أن الرئيس محمد مرسي أكد أن هذه الكلمات لا يمكن  أن تكون موجهة إلى  القضاء المصري الذي يعتز به الجميع.. مشيرًا إلى أن  الرئيس كان واحدًا ممن  وقفوا عام 2006 مع تيار استقلال القضاء، بل اعتقل  يومها في العباسية لمدة 7  أشهر، وذلك دفاعا عن القضاء واستقلاله.
     ودعا الدكتور ياسر علي إلى تغليب المصالح العليا للوطن  والاتفاق على ما تم  إنجازه في الشهور الماضية.. مضيفاً "إذا وافق الشعب  على مشروع الدستور  المطروح.. ستسقط كافة الإعلانات الدستورية التي وضعت  منذ 19 مارس الماضي  وحتى الآن".*​


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> *
> *"لازم حازم": الدستور به مواد تخالف الشريعة ويمثل طاغوتًا جديداً*​
> ...


*تكملة للبيان ... ولكننا سنصوت بنعم لتفويت الفرصة علي المتربصين بمصر ...*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيان من "الحرية والعدالة" يُغازل السلطة القضائية



الأحد, 02 ديسمبر 2012 19:48 




 
محيط المحكمة الدستورية العليا 



أكد بيان صادر عن حزب الحرية والعدالة حق المواطنين كافة في  التعبير عن آرائهم، والتظاهر دون الإخلال بقواعد التظاهر السلمي التي  يحددها القانون، أو تعطيل الأعمال، وأكد الحزب علي رفضه أي استخدام للعنف  في التعبير عن الرأي، كما يرفض تعطيل عمل أي مؤسسة من مؤسسات الدولة  بمافيها المحكمة الدستورية.
ويجدد الحزب حرصه الكامل على استقلال السلطة القضائية،  وضرورة عدم تدخل السلطة التنفيذية في عملها، إلا أن إصلاح القضاء كان أحد  أهم مطالب ثورة يناير المجيدة، خاصة وأن بعض أفراد و مؤسسات السلطة  القضائية لم تكن بعيدة عن سياسات النظام المخلوع التي أدت إلى انتشار  الفساد في كل مؤسسات الدولة .
ويؤكد الحزب أن الممارسات الخاطئة قلة من رجال القضاء وانشغالهم بالعمل  السياسي، وكذلك إصدار بعض الأحكام التي قامت على اعتبارات سياسية أكثر منها  قانونية ، غير أن هذا لا يؤثر في ثقة الشعب بالقضاة، و أن القضاء المصري  بخير، وأننا لا ننسى الأحكام التاريخية التي أصدرها القضاء، سواء العادي أو  قضاء مجلس الدولة الذي انتصر في الكثير من أحكامه للحقوق والحريات في ظل  نظم الاستبداد والطغيان .
وفي هذا الصدد يؤكد الحزب أن إصلاح البيت القضائي شيء، ومحاولة هدم وتقويض  هذا البيت أو المساس به شيء آخر، فتقويض السلطة القضائية هو ضرب لأحد سلطات  الدولة الرئيسية، التي يجب علينا جميعًا أن نحميها وندعمها ونحرص علي  تماسكها واستقلالها.




الدستور* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المصريين الأحرار": حصار "الدستورية" اغتيال لمؤسسات الدولة والقانون 


أخر تحديث الأحد 02/12/2012 , 07:31 م (GMT +0200)] 
القاهرة 




صورة أرشيفية 


استنكر حزب "المصريين الأحرار"، و"الحملة الشعبية للتوعية بالدستور"، ما  قالت إنه "حصار تفرضه بعض العناصر الإسلامية على المحكمة الدستورية  العليا".
وقال الدكتور أحمد سعيد، رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار: "إن الحصار الذي يفرضه  بعض الإسلاميين حول المحكمة الدستورية العليا لتعطيل عملها ومنع قضاتها من  دخولها، عدوان صارخ على دولة القانون"، ووصفه بـ"اغتيال لدولة المؤسسات  والقانون".
من جانبها، أعربت الحملة الشعبية للتوعية بالدستور، عن "استنكارها لترهيب  المحكمة الدستورية العليا من جانب الإسلاميين"، وقال حسن كمال، المنسق  العام للحملة، في بيان له اليوم، إن "من يحاصر المؤسسات القضائية يحاول فرض  رأيه بالقوة، وهو ما يعني انهيار مؤسسات الدولة على حد تعبيره".


وكالة الاخبار العربية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*كارلوس لاطوف يبدع مجددا
*




​


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفقيه الدستوري الدكتور إبراهيم درويش في مؤتمر نادي القضاة: "مسودة الدستور" تصلح كمادة لكتاب القراءة في الصف الأول الابتدائي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (2 ديسمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *الفقيه الدستوري الدكتور إبراهيم درويش في مؤتمر نادي القضاة: "مسودة الدستور" تصلح كمادة لكتاب القراءة في الصف الأول الابتدائي*


انا سمعتة النهاردة على قناة دريم
كلامة رائع وفى الجون
بس مين يسمع للاسف
ومحدش عرف يعمل مداخلة واحدة على كلامة  على فكرة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كارلوس لاطوف يبدع مجددا
> *
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش ممكن تموت من الضحك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوى إسلامية تستعد لتكوين حشد لحماية قصر مرسي



  		الأحد, 02 ديسمبر 2012 19:57     * *




* * 
 مليونية النهضة* * 


         كتب : أحمد شعلان    * * 
 	أكدت قوى وأحزاب إسلامية إنها تدرس الخروج في مظاهرة  حاشدة؛ لإعلان  تأييدهم للاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، للرد على المسيرات  التي أعلنت قوى  معارضة تنظيمها الثلاثاء المقبل احتجاجًا على الدستور  الجديد ، وذلك في  تطور خطير للمشهد على المسرح السياسي المصري.* *
 	ودعا عدد من القوى المعارضة المعتصمة في ميدان  التحرير إلى مسيرات سلمية  مساء الثلاثاء المقبل إلى قصر الاتحادية  الرئاسي؛ احتجاجًا على الإعلان  الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي  مؤخرًا، والاستفتاء على مشروع  الدستور المقرر في 15 ديسمبر.
	وستعقد القوي والأحزاب الإسلامية مساء اليوم اجتماعًا؛ لبحث كيفية دعم   الاستفتاء على الدستور، ودراسة الخروج في مظاهرات يوم الثلاثاء المقبل للرد   على المظاهرات المعارضة للاستفتاء.* *


الدستور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*
*    أكدت الناشطة السياسية أسماء محفوظ، في تدوينة لها على "تويتر"، أن "ما يفعله مرسي بحق الشعب المصري جريمة يتحمل مسئوليتها وحده" .

    الصباح  * ​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*





 
 أكد  المستشار ماهر علي البحيري، رئيس  «المحكمة الدستورية العليا»، أن البيان  الذي ستًصدره المحكمة بعد قليل، لن  يتعلق بجلسة اليوم فقط، مشيراً الي أنه  سيكشف عن العديد من المفاجآت. وأوضح  البحيري، خلال تصريح له على فضائية  «الجزيرة مباشر مصر» ، أنه حتى الآن لم  يتم تحديد موعد جديد للجلسة. يذكر  أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا، قد أجلت  حكمها الخاص بـ «حل مجلس الشورى –  والجمعية التأسيسية»، بسبب تعذر القضاة  الدخول للمحكمة.*​


----------



## DODY2010 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*
عاجل.. قرار رئاسي بغلق الشوارع المؤدية للاتحادية
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*لزند: الاتفاق بين قضاة مصر على عدم الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور الجديد

    أعلن المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادي قضاة مصر أنه تم الاتفاق بين كافة   قضاة مصر وأندية قضاة الأقاليم في ختام اجتماعهم اليوم، على عدم الإشراف   على الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد للبلاد، ومقاطعته. 

    وأن القرار قد تمت الموافقة عليه بإجماع الحضور لاجتماع اليوم الذي عقد   بين رئيس نادي قضاة مصر وأغلبية رؤساء أندية قضاة الأقاليم، حيث اتفق  جميع  الحضور على عدم الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور، ومقاطعته كاملا. 

    وجاء قرار قضاة مصر احتجاجا منهم على الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره  الرئيس  محمد مرسي .. مشيرين إلى أنه تضمن تدخلا كبيرا في أعمال السلطة  القضائية،  وانتهك استقلالية القضاء والقضاة وحصانتهم المقررة قانونا. 




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو الان || شوفوا الاخوان تبرؤوا  تماااما من المتظاهرين امام المحكمه الدستوريه ومش هتصدقوا ماذا قالوا  عليهم الان على الهواء مباشره ومشاده على الهواء

*
[YOUTUBE]szJY2cSwS7o#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 ديسمبر 2012)

و بعدييين يعنى هيهمهم-- ما هو ده المطلوب المقاطعه علشان يعرفوا يفبركوا صح!!!
 يا رب ارحم-- الواحد مبقاش عارف الصح ايه يتعمل!


----------



## DODY2010 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*
مظاهرة اليكترونية :
من كل الصفحات الثوريةالساعة 10 مساء على صفحة الشرطة المصرية والمجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة !!!

نصها كألاتى !!
انت بتحموا القانون والشعب !!
ليه سايبين البلد فوضى ؟؟ اول من سيضحى به الاخوان الشرطة ثم الجيش اقروا التاريخ تاريخ البلاد التى انتهت على يد الاخوان !!!
واخيرا للشعب حق عليكم فى حمايته وحمايته مؤسسات القانون
وكونكم لاتظهرون فى الصورة هذا ليس معناه ان التاريخ سيغفر لكم تخاذكم عن حماية الشعب ومؤسسات القضاء والقانون !!

شعب مصر !!

 انشروووا تحركوا كفاية ثباااااات
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااااااااااجل // وكالة CNN | المانيا ترفض استقبال مرسي احتجاجا علي مسودة الدستور .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*
*    مصدر قضائي: مقاطعة القضاة لاستفتاء الدستور جاء لعدم إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى والخوف من عدم تأمين اللجان

             قال مصدر قضائي إن سبب مقاطعة القضاة للاستفتاء على الدستور يوم 15  ديسمبر، هو عدم إلغاء الرئيس محمد مرسي للإعلان الدستورى الذي أصدره،  بالإضافة للخوف من عدم تأمين اللجان كما حدث اليوم بالمحكمة الدستورية  العليا.* *

        وأضاف المصدر لـ"بوابة الأهرام" أن هذه الأسباب هي التي جعلت القضاة يقاطعون الاستفتاء دون غيرها.* *

        الاهرام                       * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*




​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 ديسمبر 2012)

أنباء :مؤسسة الرئاسة:  تناور القضاه   لارغامهم  للاشراف القضائي ع الاستفتاء 
1- عدم التمديد  عن سن الستين فى الخدمة [ للممتنعين].
2- اعتبار الممتنعين  مستقيلين  وتضيع مكافآءات نهاية الخدمة.
3- رفع بدالات الاشراف على الاستفتاء للقاضي الواحد من أربعة الاف جنيه إلى خمس وعشرين  ألف جنيه.
Xمما جعل  نادى قضاة الشرقية  يعرب عن  موقفه الداعم للاشراف  على الاستفتاء.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

​
[YOUTUBE]yri7oXQ557c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*كاذب يا مرسى

[YOUTUBE]-ol1z3NPpOU[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كاذب يا مرسى
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-ol1z3NPpOU[/YOUTUBE]​*



*  لا يا استاذنا مش كداب 
هو قال حوار مجتمعي " ضمير ملكيه عائد عليه " 
عمل الحوار مع مجتمعه " المرشد , الاخوان , خالتي ام احمد "
وبكده نفذ وعده :smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

موسى وتصريح قوى منة بسبب الاخوان وطريقتهم
*2012-12-02 21:55:08*​





"موسى" الإخوان يعتبرون أنفسهم "آلهه".. ومعركتنا مستمرة
  قال عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر وعضو اللجنة العليا لجبهة  الإنقاذ الوطنى، إن الوضع السياسى بمصر فى تصاعد مستمر، والقوى الوطنية لن  تتراجع فى موقفها من الدستور الذى لا يشمل على أى توافق وطنى، وكذلك  الإعلان الدستورى الغير مقبول، وأخيراً ما حدث فى المحكمة الدستورية من  تهديدات بالقتل وتخوين، مؤكداً أن الإخوان يتعاملون وكأنهم مجموعة من  الآلهه.

وأوضح موسى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" عقب خروجه من  الاجتماع المغلق لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، الذى يعقد بمكتب القيادى الوفدى  منير فخرى عبد النور، أن جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى ستصدر بياناً اليوم الأحد،  حول موقفها من الاستفتاء على الدستور وما حدث من حصار للمحكمة الدستورية  العليا، إلى جانب مؤتمر صحفى سيعقد غداً، الثلاثاء للإعلان عن ما توصلنا  إليه من قرارات حول موقفنا من الدستور.

وحول دعوة الرئاسة لحوار وطنى، قال: "إن الحوار فى ذاته  إيجابى، ولكن الحوار له أعمدة وقواعد وأهداف، أولها أن تأخذ مواقف القوى  السياسية فى الاعتبار قبل أن يصل الأمر إلى أزمة مستحكمة تتصاعد يوما بعد  يوم".

واختتم موسى قائلاً: "مستمرون فى معركتنا نحو دستور وطنى  ولن نتنازل عنه"، مشيرا إلى أن مسودة الدستور تحتاج إلى كثير من المراجعة  والتصحيح، والاستعجال فى عرضها على الاستفتاء غير مبرر".

اليوم السابع  ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادى القضاة يعلن مقاطعة القضاة للإشراف على الإستفتاء على مشروع الدستور *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*"نادى قضاه الشرقية" : رأى رئيس النادى بالإشراف على الاستفتاء شخصى*


*أصدر مجلس إدارة نادى قضاة الشرقية منذ قليل بيانا أكد فيه أن ما صدر عن المستشار هشام القرموطى رئيس مجلس إدارة النادى من ترحبيه بالإشراف على الاستفتاء على دستور مصر الحديثة مجرد رأى شخصى لا يعبر عن جموع القضاة بالشرقية، وأن مجلس الإدارة وجموع القضاة ملتزمون بما انتهت إليه الجمعيات العمومية بنوادى الأقاليم ونادى قضاة مصر من عدم الإشراف على الانتخابات.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *أكد الدكتور ياسر علي......*
> *وقال علي.........*
> *وأشار إلى أن .......*
> * لافتا إلى أن .....*
> ...



*عجيبة دى ...!!!!!!!!!*
*مانفاش حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عجيبة دى ...!!!!!!!!!*
> *مانفاش حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*[/CENTER]



*خلاص بقى كفاياه نفى ..
ده نفى كل حاجه مبقاش الا انه ينفى الشعب لخارج مصر  :thnk0001:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو خبر المانيا ده حقيقى  يا جماعه ولا ايه ؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو خبر المانيا ده حقيقى  يا جماعه ولا ايه ؟؟*



* بجد 
ده التلفيزيون المصري زاعه بعد الس ان ان 
*​ 
*
 التفيزيون المصري قال 
طلبت السلطات الالمانيه تأجيل زياره مرسي 
ووصفت قراراته بالمهزله
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو خبر المانيا ده حقيقى يا جماعه ولا ايه ؟؟*


*نستنى دكتور " نافى على " يمكن "ينفعنا " بحاجة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عجيبة دى ...!!!!!!!!!*
> *مانفاش حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*[/CENTER]


*نوهائي :bud:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * بجد
> ده التلفيزيون المصري زاعه بعد الس ان ان
> *​
> *
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نستنى دكتور " نافى على " يمكن "ينفعنا " بحاجة *



*خبر راااااااااائع بجد فرحنى 
لا ينفى ايه بقى  شكله ربنا تاب عليه وغير نشاطه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيل للأخبار : ألمانيا تطلب من مرسي تأجيل زيارته لها .. وتصف شريعته بـ ” المهزوزة ”*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس البرلمان الأوروبي يصف مرسي بـ”مشتهي السلطة” و يهدده بوقف التعاون لإنهاء أزمة الدستور*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رئيس البرلمان الأوروبي يصف مرسي بـ”مشتهي السلطة” و يهدده بوقف التعاون لإنهاء أزمة الدستور*


*عقبال الصين :smile01*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]e36P_a8uiIo[/YOUTUBE]​
*سرقوا الدستور يا شلنطة
مع إنه كان فى الشنطة
وأنا كنت عايز أعيش
مش أى عيشة أونطة
يا ليل ياعين ......

سرقوه مع إنى مصحصح 
وسياسى قوى ومتنصّح
ويا ريتنى ما رُحت أتفسح 
ونسيت الثورة فى طنطا


سرقوه وبكيت م الاهرة 
وهتفت فى ألف مظاهرة
حالف بمقام الطاهرة 
لهبوّظ لهم الخلطة

إحضرنا يا سيدنا الشيخ 
يا بو دنيا ودين وتاريخ
الدستور بقى بطيخ 
وإنت بتدّن لى فى مالطة*​


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*




 *






*نادي القضاة*

* قالت مصادر قضائية من داخل نادي القضاة، إن النادي اتفق على مقاطعة الاستفتاء على الدستور، وعدم قبول الإشراف عليه.  *

* وذكرت المصدر لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، أن القرار جاء بعد التشاور عليه، في    اجتماع القضاة الذي كان منذ قليل بالنادي، والذي سبق المؤتمر الصحفي    المنعقد الآن. * ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*أصدرت الخارجية المجرية قرارًا بمنع مواطنيها من السفر إلى مصر بسبب حالة عدم الاستقرار التى تشهدها البلاد مؤخرًا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال أحمد أبوبركة، القيادى البارز فى حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن مشروع الدستور المطروح للاستفتاء فى منتصف الشهر الحالى أفضل من دستور أمريكا وفرنسا*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*"قضاة من أجل مصر" تعلن استعدادها الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور الجديد*


----------



## grges monir (3 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"قضاة من أجل مصر" تعلن استعدادها الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور الجديد*


ليس قضاة انما اخوان من اجل مصر
دول طبعا لازم يقولوا كدة


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ليس قضاة انما اخوان من اجل مصر
> دول طبعا لازم يقولوا كدة



فعلا كلهم اخوان 

واحد منهم كان بيدافع دفاع اعمى 

خساره يا مصر 
​


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0eB0SW7XOUk[/YOUTUBE]
وعود مسيلمة الكذاب 
لن اعرض المقترح على الكل الا اذا رأيت توافقا من الكل :smile02هذا امر منتهى :smile02​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رغم مقاطعة الكثيرين للاستفتاء 
الى انه سوف يتم تطبيق الدستور  واعلان ان الشعب وافق بنسبة 90%


----------



## DODY2010 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

يوم الثلاثاء الناس في كل مصر حتتجمع في مسيرات للميادين للاعتراض علي المسار المعوج من دستور و اعلان دستوري و بلطجة ....... حنلبس أسود و نشيل علامات أو رايات سوداء ....... في الاسكندرية المسيرات حتتجمع الساعة 3 و تتحرك الساعة أربعة من الحقانية و مزلقان فيكتوريا و نتجمع لاحقاً في الميدان اما .القاهره التجمع عند مسجد رابعه العدوية مدينة نصر....... اللي مش حيقدر يشارك في المسيرات يقف في الوقت ده مع جيرانه أمام بيته أو أقرب ميدان أو شارع فرعي بالملابس السوداء .....و الكل يعلق من الشبابيك أو البلكونات أعلام أو أي أقمشة سوداء ( اللي معندوش يفتح كذا كيس زبالة و يوصلهم و يحط لهم ثقل بسيط ) و يسبها لحد ما نشوف لنا حل ........ ما تخافوش ..... إحنا الكتار ....... و الشباب بقالهم كذا يوم بينزلوا لوحدهم من غير تنظيم في مسيرات و يتجمعوا في سيدي جابر........... مصر تنتفض في كل ارجائها ....... تعالي و هات صحابك و قرايبك ......انشر .....​


----------



## DODY2010 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*الذهاب للتصويت ب (نعم) او (لا) هو اعتراف بشرعية " الاعلان الغير دستورى " .
خطورة الذهاب للتصويت هى انه فى حالة فوز " نعم " ستصطدم بدستور قندهار
وفى حالة فوز " لا " ستصطدم باعلان مرسى الغير الدستور
اى انه يستطيع تشكيل لجنه اخوانيه سلفيه صرف او حتى بدون تشكيل لجنه من الاساس
لانه هو المُشرع الاوحد فى البلاد بعد تعديه على كل السُلطات الموجوده فى مصر
وبذهابك للتصويت منحته شرعيه لاعلانه الغير دستورى .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن تشكيل اللجنة العليا للاستفتاء برئاسة المستشار أبو المعاطى*


*ترددت أنباء قوية عن تشكيل اللجنة العليا المشرفة على الاستفتاء على الدستور برئاسة المستشار سمير أبو المعاطى رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة وعضوية رؤساء محاكم استئناف الإسكندرية وطنطنا، وعضوين من محكمة النقض وآخرين من مجلس الدولة.

 كان نادى القضاة، ورؤساء أندية القضاة بالأقاليم، قرروا خلال اجتماعهم مساء الأحد، مقاطعة الإشراف على الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور المقرر إجراؤه 15 ديسمبر الجارى.

 وقال المستشار عبد الرحيم يوسف رئيس نادى قضاة البحيرة، خلال المؤتمر الذى عقد عقب الاجتماع، إن قرار المقاطعة يرجع إلى عدم استجابة الرئيس مرسى لمطالب القضاة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى، وخشية عدم التأمين الكافى للجان الانتخابية خلال الاستفتاء على الدستور خاصة بعد ما حدث أمام المحكمة الدستورية اليوم، من محاصرتها ومنع القضاة من دخولها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن مجلس القضاء الأعلى وافق على ندب أعضاء النيابة العامة للإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور يوم 15 ديسمبر الجارى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئاسة: إلغاء منصب نائب الرئيس فى حالة الموافقة على الدستور

أكد الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث الرسمى باسم الرئاسة، إن المستشار محمود مكى نائب الرئيس سيغادر منصبه فى حالة موافقة الشعب على مسودة الدستور المطروح للاستفتاء منتصف الشهر الحالى.*


----------



## DODY2010 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بكره مش مجرد مظاهرات ومسيرات معارضة ضد سلطة بتحكم.. بكره تحرير لوطن من إحتلال


----------



## DODY2010 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*الناس اللي قاعدة تقول [انتوا ليه خايفين من الاستفتاء ؟؟ ما تخلوا الشعب يقول كلمته ] .. احب اقوللهم ان الاسطوانه دي عملها اساسا مبارك ونظامه وياما عملوا استفتاءات زي الفل ... والاسطوانه قدمت جدا فمش هانعيده تاني*


----------



## grges monir (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عاوزين نائب رئيس
لانة  طبعا صعب انة يجى اخوانى زيهم
فعشان كدة خايفين من اى مشكلة تحصل يروح الشعب طالب النائب انة ينط فوق الكرسى 
الاخوان جماعة لاتهدف للصالح العام ابدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة الإشراف على الاستفتاء تحصر قاعدة البيانات وتستفسر عن مقار الاقتراع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن أساتذة كلية الحقوق بجامعة القاهرة امتناعهم عن تدريس القانون في ظل نظام لا يحترم ولا يطبق القانون*


----------



## grges monir (3 ديسمبر 2012)

هيتم الاستفتاء وهيكون بنعم على الرغم من دة كلة:smil8:


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GBYE6jL2PT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*"اللجنة القضائية" تتسلم موافقة القضاء الأعلى ومجلس الدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة الإدارية توافق بالإشراف على استفتاء الدستور*


----------



## Senamor (3 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


>



*موافقة مجلس القضاء الأعلى هى أجراء أدارى لا قيمة له وغير ملزمة للقضاة ... فلكل محكمة جمعية عمومية هى التى تقرر ما تراة*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعدموافقة الاعلى للقضاء للاشراف على الانتخابات :
حق الشعب المصرى  يعرف  كم    ألف جنيه   تبلغ   قيمة  هذه الموافقة ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!*​


----------



## Senamor (3 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موافقة مجلس القضاء الأعلى هى أجراء أدارى لا قيمة له وغير ملزمة للقضاة ... فلكل محكمة جمعية عمومية هى التى تقرر ما تراة*



*غير صحيح هذا الكلام اخي

صفحة كلنا خالد سعيد اللي نشرت هذه الاشاعه اعتذرت وصححت معلوماتها*






*الكلمة العليا والوحيده هي للمجلس الاعلى للقضاء 

اما الجمعية العمومية لكل محكمة ليس من حقها الا اخذ الاستشاره منها في الإنتداب فقطط*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*بما لا يخالف شرع الله 
***********

مسئول الدعوة بالإخوان "يفتى":  على الدعاة  والعلماء التوعية بأهمية الموافقة على الدستور من على المنابر  لأنه دعوة  إلى الله.. وغير مخالف للشرع ويسعى لتطبيق الشريعة.. وإقامة  العدل.. ويعيد  للأمة كرامتها

                           الإثنين، 3 ديسمبر  2012 





الدكتور عبد الخالق حسن الشريف مسئول نشر الدعوة بالإخوان                         
 كتب محمد حجاج


أكد الدكتور عبد الخالق حسن الشريف، مسئول قسم نشر الدعوة   بالإخوان المسلمين، أن بيان الدعاة والعلماء لحقيقة الدستور وأهمية   الموافقة عليه من على منابر المساجد والدروس الدعوية، يعد من باب الدعوة   إلى الله تعالى، مؤكدا أن الحديث عن مشروع الدستور فى المساجد ليس فيه   مخالفة شرعية، لأنه دستور يسعى لتطبيق الشريعة، واستقرار البلاد، وليس   تابعًا لحزب أو شخصية معينة.

وطالب مسئول الدعوة فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، دعاة وعلماء مصر   بتوعية المصلين وجماهير الشعب المصرى من على المنابر بحقيقة الدستور   الجديد، لأن ذلك من باب الحديث عن الأمور العامة، التى تخص الشعب كله   والأمة كلها، مشددا: "نحن أمام دستور يسعى لإقامة العدل والرقابة على جميع   أفراد الأمة ويمنح الحرية غير المهلكة للمجتمع ويعيد للأمة كرامتها". 

وقال، الشريف إن أمر الاستفتاء ليس كانتخابات الرئاسة أو انتخابات المجالس   البرلمانية، حيث فى ذلك دعوة لحزب أمام حزب أو شخص أمام شخص وفى هذا كله   جانب دنيوى، أو قد يظن كذلك، ويجب علينا أن نطهر بيوت الله من هذا الأمر،   مضيفا، أما الدستور فهو أمر وطنى، ويهم الأمة كلها، بالإضافة إلى أنه دعوة   إلى الله، وليس أمرا يخص جماعة أو حزبا، مشيرا إلى أن الدستور أعظم من  هذا. 

وبخصوص عدم التوافق من قبل بعض القوى الوطنية على الدستور، تساءل "الشريف":   منذ متى توافق الناس على وجود الله، فليس هناك اتفاق كامل بنسبة 100% على   أى شىء، موضحا أن هناك بشرا مختلفين حول وجود الله من الأساس. 

وفى السياق ذاته، شدد الشريف فى بيان صحفى له مساء اليوم، الاثنين، على أن   الدستور أمر يُهم الأمة كلها، حيث إننا أمام دستور ينصر الشريعة ويتضمن   تطبيق شرع الله، مضيفا: إنه دستور لأول مرة تجده فى دولة مسلمة ينصر أهل   السنة والجماعة، ويجعل القواعد الفقهية والكلية، التى نشأت واستنبطت من   منهاج أهل السنة والجماعة وهى المبادئ التى على أساسها يكون التشريع. 

وقال، إن دور المسجد فى دولة الإسلام الأولى فى عهد النبى صلى الله عليه   وسلم وعهد الخلفاء، كان بيتًا لكل أمور الأمة، أى كل أمر عام يبحث فى حال   جموع المسلمين ويرشدهم إلى حسن الحياة فى الدارين، لينظر أهل الإسلام فى   المسجد إلى ما يحيط بهم فيتدبرون أمر حياتهم الدنيوية فى وسط عبق الآخرة   وريحها الطيب. 







​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*





نقـلا  من احد الشخصيات السياسيه المرشحه من قبل لرئاسه   جمهوريه مصر العربيه ..  مناقصة قناة الناس (تمويل سعودى ) 35 مليون كيلو   ارز , 30 مليون , 30 مليون  كيلو سكر, 4 مليون باكو شاى , 30 مليون كيلو   مكرونة, 10 مليون زجاجة زيت  وغيرة , الجلسة بتاريخ 20 نوفمبر , وبالمناسبة   الاستفتاء يوم 15 ديسمبر ,  بلاش بقى ياجماعة موضوع نظرية المؤامرة *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو جااااااااااااااامد 
لازم كله يشوفه 

[YOUTUBE]QvKqG4i1myM#![/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## zezza (3 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بص هو انا ما اعرفش ايه ده ...بس فعلا تبع قناة الناس منزلين حاجة اسمها ضد الغلاء و الاستغلال تقريبا 
بتبيع الحاجة دى للشعب بس بسعر قليل 
اللى من امبابة يعرف كدة عندنا منها كتييييير اوى 
يعنى الصراحة بتتباع من بتتوزع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> بص هو انا ما اعرفش ايه ده ...بس فعلا تبع قناة الناس منزلين حاجة اسمها ضد الغلاء و الاستغلال تقريبا
> بتبيع الحاجة دى للشعب بس بسعر قليل
> اللى من امبابة يعرف كدة عندنا منها كتييييير اوى
> يعنى الصراحة بتتباع من بتتوزع




* علي فكره انا بشوفهم كل يوم اخر شارع الوحده عند التوحيد والنور 
جربي تشتري كده 
هيطلب البطاقه :smile02
*​


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> بص هو انا ما اعرفش ايه ده ...بس فعلا تبع قناة الناس منزلين حاجة اسمها ضد الغلاء و الاستغلال تقريبا
> بتبيع الحاجة دى للشعب بس بسعر قليل
> اللى من امبابة يعرف كدة عندنا منها كتييييير اوى
> يعنى الصراحة بتتباع من بتتوزع





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * علي فكره انا بشوفهم كل يوم اخر شارع الوحده عند التوحيد والنور
> جربي تشتري كده
> هيطلب البطاقه :smile02
> *​


على فكرة انا ساكن هناك وعمرى ما شوفتهم ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> على فكرة انا ساكن هناك وعمرى ما شوفتهم ههههههههههههههههههههههه



* اطلع علي الساعه واحده علي التوحيد والنور في اخر الوحده عند تقاطع الوحده مع البوهي 
او انزل اضرب طبق فول من عند ومبي علي الساعه 4 هتلاقيهم ماشيين
*​


----------



## zezza (3 ديسمبر 2012)

هما واقفين كمان عند شارع الوحدة 
دول احتلوا امبابة كلها ..طب هجرب بكرة و اشوف


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اطلع علي الساعه واحده علي التوحيد والنور في اخر الوحده عند تقاطع الوحده مع البوهي
> او انزل اضرب طبق فول من عند ومبي علي الساعه 4 هتلاقيهم ماشيين
> *​



عارف التوحيد والنور والتوحيد والايمان والنور كمان اللى قصاده الناحية التانيه 
دى منطقتى ههههههههههه 
ويمبى تعبان على فكرة ممكن اوصفلك واحد تانى تاكل منه عند  النفق انما لوز اللوز 
انا عارف انهم زى النمل عندنا من ساعه ما ولعوا فى كنيسه العدرا الوحدة وانا معدى من قدامها ههههههه


----------



## zezza (3 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> على فكرة انا ساكن هناك وعمرى ما شوفتهم ههههههههههههههههههههههه



ايه يا جورج 
كدة بقى فى بشارع  الوحدة و فيه قدام النفق و التالت عند موقف امبابة اللى بعد المطبعة الاميرية 
ركز بس دول بقالهم اسبوع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> عارف التوحيد والنور والتوحيد والايمان والنور كمان اللى قصاده الناحية التانيه
> دى منطقتى ههههههههههه
> ويمبى تعبان على فكرة ممكن اوصفلك واحد تانى تاكل منه عند  النفق انما لوز اللوز
> انا عارف انهم زى النمل عندنا من ساعه ما ولعوا فى كنيسه العدرا الوحدة وانا معدى من قدامها ههههههه



* لا ده ولا ده انا بضرب فول في المواسم 
في العادي بضرب كشري من اشرف او المجنون 
  وكبده في الفطار
ده لما بكون في امبابه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> ايه يا جورج
> كدة بقى فى بشارع  الوحدة و فيه قدام النفق و التالت عند موقف امبابة اللى بعد المطبعة الاميرية
> ركز بس دول بقالهم اسبوع


* في عربيه كانت بتقف في شارع الاقصر 
بس لقي ان كل اللي هناك كفره 
اقصد مسيحين فا بطل 
وراح وقف جوه في بني محمد 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## zezza (3 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * في عربيه كانت بتقف في شارع الاقصر
> بس لقي ان كل اللي هناك كفره
> اقصد مسيحين فا بطل
> وراح وقف جوه في بني محمد
> *​



ما جربتش ادخل فى الغويط كدة 
بس بقى الموضوع قلب عشوائيات خالص .. بكرة بجد اجرب اقف عنده و اشوف ايه اللى هيحصل 

و ابقى كل كشرى من الاستاذ احسن من المجنون


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> ما جربتش ادخل فى الغويط كدة
> بس بقى الموضوع قلب عشوائيات خالص .. بكرة بجد اجرب اقف عنده و اشوف ايه اللى هيحصل
> 
> و ابقى كل كشرى من الاستاذ احسن من المجنون



* جربته 
المجنون احسن بمررررررراحل :t26:
*​


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> ايه يا جورج
> كدة بقى فى بشارع  الوحدة و فيه قدام النفق و التالت عند موقف امبابة اللى بعد المطبعة الاميرية
> ركز بس دول بقالهم اسبوع


عارف كل الاماكن دى ومشوفتش حد مع انى بروح واجى كتير 



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * لا ده ولا ده انا بضرب فول في المواسم
> في العادي بضرب كشري من اشرف او المجنون
> وكبده في الفطار
> ده لما بكون في امبابه
> *​


كشرى اشرف حلو  المجنون ده فين 
فيه الاستاذ اللى قصاد الكنيسة بس هما اول ناس ساعدوا فى حرق كنيسه العدرا فالنصارى منفضنلهم كنوع من المقاطعه مع ان الكشرى بتاعهم حلو 
الكبدة بقى عندك عربيتين على الطريق جنب الست بتاعت الخرفان  اشترى من اول واحد  ناحية الخرفان مش اللى على الطريق برة 
ولو ليك فى المصامط فيه الراجل اللى جنب قهوة فرح فى الشارع ده عليه شويه بهاريز عنب  :smile02
انا رأى اكمل وصفات فى وقت اخ علشان الناس متفطرش بسببي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لا ده ولا ده انا بضرب فول في المواسم *
> *في العادي بضرب كشري من اشرف او المجنون *
> *وكبده في الفطار*
> *ده لما بكون في امبابه *​


 


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *في عربيه كانت بتقف في شارع الاقصر *
> *بس لقي ان كل اللي هناك كفره *
> *اقصد مسيحين فا بطل *
> *وراح وقف جوه في بني محمد *​


 


zezza قال:


> ما جربتش ادخل فى الغويط كدة
> بس بقى الموضوع قلب عشوائيات خالص .. بكرة بجد اجرب اقف عنده و اشوف ايه اللى هيحصل
> 
> و ابقى كل كشرى من الاستاذ احسن من المجنون


 


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *جربته *
> *المجنون احسن بمررررررراحل :t26:*​


*دى منظر ناس بتناقش دستور دى ؟؟؟؟*
*فول وكشرى ومجنون والأستاذ ...وسكر ورز وشاى العروسة *
*و عايزين البلد تتقدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
* اللى نازل فيكوا نواحى هناك يجيب لى*
*شكارة رز وأتنين كيلو سكر*
*وباكو العروسة *
*وباكو معسل *
:smile02​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> عارف كل الاماكن دى ومشوفتش حد مع انى بروح واجى كتير
> 
> 
> كشرى اشرف حلو  المجنون ده فين
> ...


* المجنون ده اول شارع السيما وانت رايح الوراق 
اما الكبده بروح اضرب عند الشرقاوي تقاطع العروبه مع القوميه 
اما المسامط " احبووووووووش"
غير بحه وسط البلد او شكل في شبرا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دى منظر ناس بتناقش دستور دى ؟؟؟؟*
> *فول وكشرى ومجنون والأستاذ ...وسكر ورز وشاى العروسة *
> *و عايزين البلد تتقدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> ...




*اطلبهم ديليفري :t26:
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*ينقل لمطبخ المنتدى 
بس تعرفوا بنظره عميقه للامور هنلاقى العلاقه وثيقه بين الدستور والكشرى والمجنون والاستاذ والخرفان هههههههههه
كملوااا كملواااا ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ينقل لمطبخ المنتدى
> بس تعرفوا بنظره عميقه للامور هنلاقى العلاقه وثيقه بين الدستور والكشرى والمجنون والاستاذ والخرفان هههههههههه
> كملوااا كملواااا ..*



*فعلا دستورنا بنكهه الكشري 
عمله خروف مجنون واكله للاستاذ مواطن 
*​


----------



## zezza (3 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دى منظر ناس بتناقش دستور دى ؟؟؟؟*
> *فول وكشرى ومجنون والأستاذ ...وسكر ورز وشاى العروسة *
> *و عايزين البلد تتقدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> ...




هههههههه ما تقولش كدة يا مستر 
شرفنا هناك بس و عليا عزومة كبيرة عند البرنس و اطلب اللى نفسك فيه و نطلع نحبس ببرام ام على من المالكى و يبقى تمام التمام


----------



## zezza (3 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * المجنون ده اول شارع السيما وانت رايح الوراق
> اما الكبده بروح اضرب عند الشرقاوي تقاطع العروبه مع القوميه
> اما المسامط " احبووووووووش"
> غير بحه وسط البلد او شكل في شبرا
> *​



على فكرة المجنون وحش جداااااااااااااااا 
جرب ابو ايه فى  شارع الجيش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> هههههههه ما تقولش كدة يا مستر
> شرفنا هناك بس و عليا عزومة كبيرة عند البرنس و اطلب اللى نفسك فيه و نطلع نحبس ببرام ام على من المالكى و يبقى تمام التمام


* انتي كده بتلعبي في منطقه البوهي 
خليكي في السيما ووديه للمجنون ونحلي من عن العيسوي 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اطلبهم ديليفري :t26:*​


*وحد برضه يطلب ديليفرى من " المجنون " ؟:smile02*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> على فكرة المجنون وحش جداااااااااااااااا
> جرب ابو ايه فى  شارع الجيش



* بصي يا زيزا لو جبتي سيره المجنون بالسوء 
ممكن نخسر بعض 
دا هو اللي مصبرني علي زحمه امبابه :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*




           قالت وزارة الداخلية إنه فى ضوء دعوة بعض القوى السياسية بتنظيم مسيرات  ووقفات إحتجاجية غدا، وإيمانا من الوزارة بحرية التعبير عن الرأى، فأنها  تؤكد أنها ستنهض بمسئولياتها الوطنية لحماية مؤسسات الدولة والمنشآت  والممتلكات العامة والخاصة والزود عنها باعتبارها ملكا للشعب؛ وذلك وفقا  لأحكام الدستور والقانون.             وأكدت وزارة الداخلية فى بيان لها مساء اليوم الاثنين، أنها لن تتعرض  للمتظاهرين، طالما اتسمت مشاركتهم بالسلمية.             وناشدت وزارة الداخلية الداعين والمشاركين فى تلك المظاهرة تحمل  مسئولياتهم بالعمل على تنظيمها بما يحول دون اندساس آخرين بها.




​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

​ *مفاجأة حزب «النور» يعلن موقفه من الدستور الجديد* 


*   مفاجأة حزب «النور» يعلن موقفه من الدستور الجديد *​*
2012-12-03 23:22:35​








               قال الدكتور يسري حماد، المتحدث الرسمي باسم حزب النور، إن  الدستور الجديد  «لا يلبي طموحات التيار الإسلامي، المستقيم على شرع الله»،  مشددًا على أن  «الشريعة لن تطبق بدستور ولا بقانون».             وأضاف  «حماد»، في صفحته على «فيس بوك»،   مساء الإثنين، أنه «لا يجوز الاستفتاء على تطبيق الشرع في دولة أغلب أهلها   ينتمون إلى هذا الدين القويم، ونعلم أيضا أن هناك فرقا بين المتاح   والمطلوب».             وتابع: «البعض يهون من جهد إخواننا في الجمعية  التأسيسية، وكأن المطلوب  كان أن يتركوا التأسيسية، ولا يشاركوا فيها بقدر  جهدهم، وأعلم يقينا أنهم  قد استفرغوا وسعهم وبذلوا جهدهم».              وأكد أن «الشريعة لن تطبق بدستور ولا بقانون، والدستور والقانون لن يمنعا   مسلما من الإيمان بشرع الله، كله كما نزل»، مضيفًا: «اليوم زالت الحواجز   الأمنية بيننا وبين الناس، تستطيع أن تدعو وتعلم وتنشئ معاهد للتربية   والتعليم الشرعي، وأن تتكلم بحرية كاملة في وسائل الاعلام، أرجو ألا نستبدل   الأدنى بما هو خير، ويترك كلنا تعليم الناس ليشتغل بالسياسة».              وأكد: «هذا الدستور ليس منتهى الآمال ولا نهاية المطاف، بل هو خطوة  سبقتها  خطوات، وأمل جزئي كان يبدو من قبل كالسراب، لكن على قدر أهل العزم  تأتي  العزائم، وعندما تنقي الأمة نفسها وتطيع ربها فسيرحمها الله برجل  عادل مؤمن  يقيم فيها شرعه ويحكمها بعدل الإسلام».​





​*
*الداعية الإسلامي أمجد غانم : مشروع الدستور كفر*

[YOUTUBE]gU4Sbv3S_Y8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*  استراتيجية المتآمرين ستتغير 

   						سلطان: أتوقع تدخلاً خارجياً ضد مرسى 

*​* 



​ 
   		 		   			 								كتب ـ جهاد الأنصاري 			 	   		 الأثنين , 03 ديسمبر 2012 23:11 		 ​    	قال عصام سلطان إن من حشدوا لمليونية 24 أغسطس, أطلقوا كل مافى جعبتهم  من   فنون الدس والكيد والتآمر, بداية من مرسى ميتر ومروراً بحادث رفح  ونهاية   بمحاولة الاعتداء على رئيس الجمهورية, ففوجئوا بما لم يتوقعوه,  أقيل  المشير  والفريق وألغى الإعلان الدستورى المكمل, وانتهى الأمر بخروج  ثلاثة  أشخاص  فقط فى المليونية الحاشدة".​    	وأوضح سلطان على صفحته الرسمية:" فإننى أتوقع تغييراً كبيراً فى    الاستراتيجيات التي يمارسها الفلول والمتآمرون فى المرحلة المقبلة, بعد    الفشل الداخلى البالغ محصلته صفرًا, أتوقع أن تتجه الأنظار للخارج, وأتوقع    تحديداً أن تتجه الحركة غرباً أتوقع الاستعانة بصديق, أو أصدقاء, أو   حلفاء,  ولكن الحلفاء لا يتعاملون إلا مع عملاء".
	وأضاف سلطان: "أنهم دبروا ليوم 2 ديسمبر للإجهاز على الشـورى والتأسيسية    والرئاسة, ففوجئوا ثانية بما ليس فى الحسبان, فوجئوا بانتهاء مشروع  الدستور   وتحديد 15 ديسمبر للاستفتاء عليه, ثم قرار مجلس القضاء وقرار  مجلس الدولة   بالإشراف على الاستفتاء ! تاركين الزند وعبد المجيد وتهانى  ومرتضى كل  يفكر  فى مصيره".​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتبره تهديد ؟
**********

**اخبار_مصر | محمد البلتاجى:الداعون لمسيرات قصر الاتحادية يتحملون مسئولية أفعالها  . *
​


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *  قرار شخصى من عمرو حمزاوي على تويتر الان *
* 2012-12-04 01:12:30​*​
*​ 



   [ 



​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*"موسى" يتساءل: لماذا ألغى النص الخاص بمنع الرق من الدستور*


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*أستاذ بالجامعة الأمريكية:الدستور الجديد به أخطاء قاتلة



الثلاثاء, 04 ديسمبر 2012 12:01 

الدكتور خالد فهمي رئيس قسم التاريخ بالجامعة الأمريكية 


كتب: وائل القمحاوي 
أكد الدكتور خالد فهمي، رئيس قسم التاريخ بالجامعة الأمريكية، أن مشروع الدستور الجديد به الكثير من الأخطاء القاتلة التي تكفي واحدة منها فقط لحثه على رفضه برمته، مضيفًا أنه يغيب عن المشروع نصوص كثيرة كان يأمل أن تصون الحقوق الشخصية خاصة حقوق المرأة والأقليات والطفل.
وأبدى فهمي اعتراضه على 32 مادة قبل طرح الدستور للاستفتاء يوم الخامس عشر من ديسمبر الجاري، مؤكدًا انه بعد قراءة دقيقة له وبغض النظر عن الطريقة المشينة التي أقرتها به اللجنة التأسيسية وعن حالة الاستقطاب الشديدة التي أفرزتها طريقة عمل اللجنة التأسيسية فإن الأخطاء تكمن في''المادة الرابعة'' التي نصت على أن ''الأزهر الشريف هيئة إسلامية مستقلة جامعة ويختص دون غيره بالقيام على كافة شئونه ويتولى نشر الدعوة الإسلامية وعلوم الدين واللغة العربية في مصر والعالم ويؤخذ رأى هيئة كبار العلماء بالأزهر الشريف في الشئون المتعلقة بالشريعة الإسلامية.
وقال: إن سبب الاعتراض هو أن هذه المادة إذا أضيفت للمادة 2 ستعطي هيئة كبار العلماء بالأزهر الحق في تفسير الدستور، وهو ما يتعارض مع نص ''المادة 175 '' المتعلقة بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا.
''المادة 10''التي نصت على ''حرص الدولة والمجتمع على الالتزام بالطابع الأصيل للأسرة المصرية، وعلى تماسكها واستقرارها، وترسيخ قيمها الأخلاقية وحمايتها؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون.
وقال فهمي: إن سبب الاعتراض عدم وضوح المقصود بـ''الطابع الأصيل للأسرة المصرية'' وما هي ''قيمها الأخلاقية''؟ وهل يشمل ذلك عادة ختان البنات، أو ضرب الرجال لزوجاتهم؟أيضًا ''المادة 18''التي نصت على أن ''كل مال لا مالك له فهو ملك الدولة.''''وكان من باب أولى أن تكتب ''أن كل مال لا مالك له فهو ملك الشعب''.
وبالنسبة ''للمادة35'' التي نصت على '' فيما عدا حالة التلبس، لا يجوز القبض على أحد ولا تفتيشه ولا حبسه ولا منعه من التنقل ولا تقييد حريته بأي قيد إلا بأمر قضائي مسبب يستلزمه التحقيق ويجب أن يبلغ كل من تقيد حريته بأسباب ذلك كتابة خلال اثنتي عشرة ساعة، وأن يقدم إلى سلطة التحقيق خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت تقييد حريته؛ ولا يجرى التحقيق معه إلا في حضور محاميه؛ فإن لم يكن ندب له محام.
ولكل من تقيد حريته، ولغيره، حق التظلم أمام القضاء من ذلك الإجراء والفصل فيه خلال أسبوع، وإلا وجب الإفراج حتمًا وينظم القانون أحكام الحبس الاحتياطي ومدته وأسبابه، وحالات استحقاق التعويض وأدائه عن الحبس الاحتياطي، أو عن تنفيذ عقوبة صدر حكم بات بإلغاء الحكم المنفذة بموجبه.
وجاء سبب الاعتراض أنه كان من الأفضل إضافة فقرة تقول ''ولكل من تقيد حريته الحق في الاتصال بذويه خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من وقت تقييد حريته''.
وفي ''المادة42 ''التي نصت على ''حرية التنقل والإقامة والهجرة مكفولة، ولا يجوز بحال إبعاد أي مواطن عن إقليم الدولة، ولا منعه من العودة إليه.
ولا يكون منعه من مغادرة الدولة، ولا فرض الإقامة الجبرية عليه إلا بأمر قضائي مسبب، ولمدة محددة،''وسبب الاعتراض عدم النص على تجريم التهجير القسري داخل البلاد،''فضلًا على أنه في ''المادة 43'' التي نصت على أن: ''حرية الاعتقاد مصونة.
وتكفل الدولة حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية و إقامة دور العبادة للأديان السماوية؛ وذلك على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون،''وجاء سبب الاعتراض حصر حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية وإقامة دور العبادة على أتباع الديانات السماوية، الأمر الذي ينتقص من حقوق البهائيين المصريين بصفة خاصة''.
و''المادة47 التي نصت على الحصول على المعلومات والبيانات والإحصاءات والوثائق، والإفصاح عنها، وتداولها، حق تكفله الدولة لكل مواطن؛ بما لا يمس حرمة الحياة الخاصة، وحقوق الآخرين، ولا يتعارض مع الأمن القومي وينظم القانون قواعد إيداع الوثائق العامة وحفظها، وطريقة الحصول على المعلومات، والتظلم من رفض إعطائها، وما قد يترتب على هذا الرفض من مساءلة.
وكان سبب الاعتراض ان المادة أقحمت مبدأ ''الأمن القومي'' دون تحديده أو تعريفه، وهو الأمر الذي يسمح بتقليص حق الحصول على المعلومات بشكل خطيروالمادة لم تحدد سقفًا زمنيًا، وليكن 25 سنة، تتاح بعده المعلومات كافة ودون استثناء.
ونجد أن المادة 48 ''التي نصت على''حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر وسائر وسائل الإعلام مكفولة وتؤدى رسالتها بحرية واستقلال لخدمة المجتمع والتعبير عن اتجاهات الرأي العام والإسهام في تكوينه وتوجيهه في إطار المقومات الأساسية للدولة والمجتمع والحفاظ على الحقوق والحريات والواجبات العامة، واحترام حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين ومقتضيات الأمن القومي؛ ويحظر وقفها أو غلقها أو مصادرتها إلا بحكم قضائي والرقابة على ما تنشره وسائل الإعلام محظورة، ويجوز استثناء أن تفرض عليها رقابة محددة في زمن الحرب أو التعبئة العامة.'
جاء الاعتراض بسبب عدم النص على حظر عقوبة الحبس في جرائم النشر والإشارة مرة أخرى إلى مقتضيات الأمن القومي''دون تعريفها وعدم تعريف ''المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع'' التي تؤدي الصحافة رسالتها في إطارها.
وبالنسبة المادة49 ''التي نصت على''حرية إصدار الصحف وتملكها، بجميع أنواعها، مكفولة بمجرد الإخطار لكل شخص مصري طبيعي أو اعتباري وينظم القانون إنشاء محطات البث الإذاعي والتليفزيوني ووسائط الإعلام الرقمي وغيرها، سبب الاعتراض:عدم النص على حرية إنشاء محطات البث الإذاعي والتليفزيوني ووسائط الإعلام الرقمي.
وفى المادة 64'' التي نصت على أنه ''لا يجوز فرض أي عمل جبرًا إلا بمقتضى قانون،''الاعتراض هو أن المادة بصياغتها الحالية تفتح المجال للسخرة،''المادة70'' التي نصت على ''لكل طفل، فور الولادة، الحق في اسم مناسب، ورعاية أسرية، وتغذية أساسية، ومأوى، وخدمات صحية، وتنمية دينية ووجدانية ومعرفية وتلتزم الدولة برعايته وحمايته عند فقدانه أسرته، وتكفل حقوق الطفل المعاق وتأهيله واندماجه في المجتمع ويحظر تشغيل الطفل، قبل تجاوزه سن الإلزام التعليمي، في أعمال لا تناسب عمره، أو تمنع استمراره في التعليم ولا يجوز احتجاز الطفل إلا لمدة محددة، وتوفر له المساعدة القانونية، ويكون احتجازه في مكان مناسب؛ يراعى فيه الفصل بين الجنسين، والمراحل العمرية، ونوع الجريمة، والبعد عن أماكن احتجاز البالغين.
والاعتراض هنا ان المادة لم تحدد سن الطفل على الرغم من وجود تحديد واضح في النص القانوني 12 لسنة 1996 و126 لسنة 2008 (قانون الطفل) والدستور السابق إلا تقل عن 18 سنة بالإضافة إلى أن المادة لم تحظر عمل الطفل منذ الميلاد حتى تجاوز مرحلة الطفولة على الإطلاق بل منعت فقط تشغيل الطفل في أعمال لا تناسب عمره دون تحديد هذه المهن ولم تشرالمادة من بعيد أو قريب لتجريم العنف ضد الأطفال.
والمادة74 التي نصت على ''سيادة القانون أساس الحكم في الدولة واستقلال القضاء وحصانة القضاة ضمانتان أساسيتان لحماية الحقوق والحريات.
الاعتراض هنا هو عدم تضمين المادة لأية إجراءات تفصيلية تضمن استقلال القضاء.
وبالنسبة للمادة81 ''التي نصت على''الحقوق والحريات اللصيقة بشخص المواطن لا تقبل تعطيلًا ولا انتقاصًا ولا يجوز لأى قانون ينظم ممارسة الحقوق والحريات أن يقيدها بما يمس أصلها وجوهرها وتُمارس الحقوق والحريات بما لا يتعارض مع المقومات الواردة في باب الدولة والمجتمع بهذا الدستور.
نجد ان سبب الاعتراض هو أن الجملة الآخيرة تتعارض في معناها مع الجملتين السابقتين، و في ''المادة82'' التي نصت على ''أن السلطة التشريعية تتكون من مجلس النواب ومجلس الشورى ويمارس كل منهما سلطاته على النحو المبين في الدستور.
''جاء الاعتراض: أنه لا ضرورة لمجلس الشورى، فلا هذه المادة ولا المواد التالية، أوضحت دوره بدقة ولا طريقة تميزه عن مجلس النواب،''المادة129'' التي نصت على أنه ''يشترط في المترشح لعضوية مجلس الشورى أن يكون مصريًا، متمتعًا بحقوقه المدنية والسياسية، حاصلًا على إحدى شهادات التعليم العالي على الأقل، وألا يقل سنه يوم فتح باب الترشح عن خمس وثلاثين سنة ميلادية،''سبب الاعتراض: ليس من المنطق اشتراط حصول عضو مجلس الشورى على شهادة عليا.
'المادة147'' التي نصت على ''مجلس الدولة جهة قضائية مستقلة؛ يختص دون غيره من جهات القضاء بالفصل في كافة المنازعات الإدارية ومنازعات التنفيذ المتعلقة بأحكامه ويتولى الدعاوى والطعون التأديبية، والافتاء في المسائل القانونية للجهات التي يحددها القانون، ومراجعة وصياغة مشروعات القوانين والقرارات ذات الصفة التشريعية التي تحال إليه، ومراجعة العقود التي تكون الدولة طرفا فيها.
''وسبب الاعتراض: هو عدم النص على ضرورة عرض مشروعات القوانين والقرارات ذات الصفة التشريعية على مجلس الدولة لمراجعة صياغتها.
وفي ''المادة175 ''التي نصت على أن ''المحكمة الدستورية العليا جهة قضائية مستقلة، مقرها مدينة القاهرة، تختص دون غيرها بالفصل في دستورية القوانين واللوائح ويحدد القانون اختصاصاتها الأخرى، وينظم الإجراءات التي تتبع أمامها.''كان الاعتراض: هو عدم النص صراحة على أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا تختص دون غيرها بتفسير مواد الدستور.
أيضًا ''المادة176 ''التي نصت على أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا تشكل من رئيس وعشرة أعضاء، ويبين القانون الجهات والهيئات القضائية أو غيرها التي ترشحهم، وطريقة تعيينهم، والشروط الواجب توافرها فيهم، ويصدر بتعيينهم قرار من رئيس الجمهورية.
سبب الاعتراض: هو عدم الوقوف على سبب تخفيض عدد أعضاء المحكمة.
والمادة177 ''التي نصت على أنه ''يعرض رئيس الجمهورية أو مجلس النواب مشروعات القوانين المنظمة لمباشرة الحقوق السياسية وللانتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية والمحلية على المحكمة الدستورية العليا قبل إصدارها، لتقرير مدى مطابقتها للدستور.
وتصدر قرارها في هذا الشأن خلال خمسة وأربعين يومًا من تاريخ عرض الأمر عليها؛ وإلا جاء عدم إصدارها للقرار إجازة للنصوص المقترحة فإذا قررت المحكمة عدم مطابقة نص أو أكثر لأحكام الدستور وجب إعمال مقتضى قرارها ولا تخضع القوانين المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى للرقابة اللاحقة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 175 ) من الدستور.
وسبب الاعتراض هو عدم الموافقة على منع المحكمة الدستورية من إعمال الرقابة اللاحقة على القوانين المنظمة للحقوق السياسية وللانتخابات الرئاسية والتشريعية.
وأيضًا ''المادة182'' التي نصت على ''يؤدى الأعضاء الفنيون بالشهر العقاري، وخبراء الطب الشرعي، والخبراء القضائيون، أعمالهم باستقلال، ويكفل لهم القانون الضمانات والحماية اللازمة لتأدية أعمالهم،''سبب الاعتراض: هو عدم تقديم ضمانات كافية أو تعريف واضح لاستقلال هؤلاء الخبراء.
''المادة186'' التي نصت على ''أنه ينظم القانون تعاون الوحدات المحلية في الأعمال ذات النفع المشترك، ووسائل التعاون بينها وبين أجهزة الدولة، ''سبب اعتراض:أن لغة هذه المادة الهامة إنشائية تفتقر إلى أية تفاصيل عن طريقة عمل الوحدات المحلية، خاصة عن كيفية التعاون مع السلطة التنفيذية (أي الوزارات).
و''المادة187'' التي نصت على: ينظم القانون طريقة اختيار المحافظين ورؤساء الوحدات الإدارية المحلية الأخرى، ويحدد اختصاصاتهم،''و الاعتراض: كان من الأفضل أن ينص الدستور صراحة على وجوب اختيار المحافظين بالانتخاب.
و''المواد188-192 ''المتعلقة بالمجالس المحلي جاء سبب الاعتراض عليها هو عدم تحديد أي من هذه المواد للعلاقة بين المجالس المحلية والمحافظين.
بالإضافة الى ان ''المادة195 ''التي نصت على أن ''وزير الدفاع هو القائد العام للقوات المسلحة، ويعين من بين ضباطها.''سبب الاعتراض: كان يجب أن يكون وزير الدفاع مدنيًا.
والمادة196 ''التي نصت على''ينظم القانون التعبئة العامة، ويبين شروط الخدمة والترقية والتقاعد في القوات المسلحة فالاعتراض هنا أنه كان يجب أن تنص المادة صراحة على عدم جواز إجبار المجندين على القيام بأعمال لا تتعلق بالجندية.
و''المادة''197 التي نصت على ''ينشأ مجلس للدفاع الوطني، يتولى رئيس الجمهورية رئاسته، ويضم في عضويته رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ورئيسي مجلسي النواب والشورى، ووزراء الدفاع والخارجية والمالية والداخلية ورئيس المخابرات العامة ورئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة وقادة القوات البحرية والجوية والدفاع الجوي ورئيس هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة ومدير إدارة المخابرات الحربية والاستطلاع ويختص بالنظر في الشئون الخاصة بوسائل تأمين البلاد وسلامتها، ومناقشة موازنة القوات المسلحة، ويجب أخذ رأيه في مشروعات القوانين المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة ويحدد القانون اختصاصاته الأخرى ولرئيس الجمهورية أن يدعو من يرى من المختصين والخبراء لحضور اجتماع المجلس دون أن يكون لهم صوت معدود.
وسبب الاعتراض أن أغلبية أعضاء هذا المجلس الهام من العسكريين ثمانية أعضاء مقابل ستة مدنيين وهذا لا يحقق الرقابة المدنية على القوات المسلحة وعدد أعضاء المجلس زوجي، والمادة لم تحدد طريقة تحديد رأي المجلس إذا تساوى عدد الأعضاء الموافقين على قرار ما مع عدد الأعضاء المعترضين؛ مناقشة موازنة القوات المسلحة يجب أن تكون في يد مجلس النواب حتى تتحقق الرقابة المجتمعية على القوات المسلحة، فلا يصح أن تنتزع من المجلس التشريعي هذه المهمة الدقيقة والمحورية.
و''المادة198'' التي نصت على ''ولا يجوز محاكمة مدني أمام القضاء العسكري إلا في الجرائم التي تضر بالقوات المسلحة؛ ويحدد القانون تلك الجرائم، ويبين اختصاصات القضاء العسكري الأخرى''سبب الاعتراض: أنها تتعارض مع ''المادة75 ''التي نصت على ''لا يحاكم شخص إلا أمام قاضيه الطبيعي.
و''المادة 199 ''التي نصت على ''الشرطة هيئة مدنية نظامية، رئيسها الأعلى رئيس الجمهورية، وتؤدى واجبها فى خدمة الشعب، وولاؤها للدستور والقانون، وتتولى حفظ النظام والأمن والآداب العامة، وتنفيذ ما تفرضه القوانين واللوائح، وتكفل للمواطنين طمأنينتهم وحماية كرامتهم وحقوقهم وحرياتهم، وذلك كله؛ على النحو الذى ينظمه القانون، وبما يمكن أعضاء هيئة الشرطة من القيام بواجباتهم.
الاعتراض هو عدم تضمين المادة لأية ضمانات ضد انتهاك الشرطة للقانون، وعدم النص صراحة على اخضاع أقسام الشرطة والسجون وأماكن الاحتجاز لرقابة القضاء، وعدم النص على أية آليات لأخضاع الشرطة لرقابة مجتمعية.
وأيضًا ''المواد 212 إلى 216 ''المتعلقة بالهيئات المستقلة، والاعتراض هو أن هذه المواد لا تعدو كونها مواد إنشائية تفتقر إلى أية تفاصيل عن ميزانية هذه المجالس أوطريقة عملها أوطريقة تعيين أعضائها.
والمادة 218 ''التي نصت على''إذا وافق المجلسان على طلب تعديل الدستور، يناقش كل منهما نصوص المواد المطلوب تعديلها بعد ستين يوما من تاريخ الموافقة؛ فإذا وافق على التعديل ثلثا أعضاء كل مجلس، عرض على الاستفتاء الشعبي خلال ثلاثين يومًا من تاريخ صدور هذه الموافقة ويكون التعديل نافذًا من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء بالموافقة.
وسبب الاعتراض هو أن المادة تضع شروطًا تعجيزية لتعديل الدستور وكان يجب أن يخفض نسبة الموافقين من ثلثي أعضاء كل مجلس إلى ثلث أعضاء أي منهما.
وبالنسبة للمادة 219 ''التي نصت على''مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية تشمل أدلتها الكلية، وقواعدها الأصولية والفقهية، ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة.
وسبب الاعتراض هو تميز هذه المادة ضد المذهب الشيعي وبالتالي فهي تنتهك حقوق المواطنين الشيعة وتزيد من الانقسام الطائفي وهذه المادة إذا ضمت إلى المادة ـ 2ـ والمادة ـ 4 ـ ستفتح مجالًا لاضطراب تشريعي وقانوني جسيم في القانون المصري والمادة لا تحدد أيًا من المذاهب السنية الأربعة سيؤخذ بها عند التشريع وهل سيحق للقضاة أو المتقاضيين اختيار المذهب الذي يفضلونه.
أيضًا ''المادة 231 ''التي نصت على ''تكون الانتخابات التشريعية التالية لتاريخ العمل بالدستور بواقع ثلثى المقاعد لنظام القائمة، والثلث للنظام الفردى، ويحق للأحزاب والمستقلين الترشح فى كل منهما وسبب الاعتراض انه لا داعي لتحديد نظام الانتخاب في الدستور. *


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإخوان" تكلف كل عضو بحشد 100 شخص للتصويت بـ"نعم".. وتُجيز استخدام المساجد لمناقشة الدستور
قال ياسر عبد الرافع القيادي بحزب الحرية والعدالة التابع للإخوان، إن هناك تعليمات لكل عضو بالجماعة بحشد 100 مواطن من الأقارب والمعارف للموافقة على الدستور، إضافة لحملات مستمرة على القرى والنجوع في الوجهين البحري والقبلي لشرح الدستور واعتبار أن الموافقة تعني "استقرار". وأضاف لـ"الوطن"، أن الحرية والعدالة ينسق مع الجماعة، لحشد المواطنين للتصويت بـ"نعم"، خلال الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر 15 ديسمبر الجاري، وأشار إلى أن الحزب سيعتمد على "خطة الانتخابات البرلمانية" الماضية لحشد الأصوات لتمرير الدستور. وقال الدكتور أحمد مطر، القيادي الإخواني بالإسكندرية، "نستعد للعمل الشاق يوم الاستفتاء من خلال وضع خطة عمل لحشد كل عضو لـ100 صوت على الأقل، وحث الأقارب والأصدقاء على أهمية المشاركة والتصويت بـ"نعم". وأوضح لـ"الوطن"، أنه سيجري التركيز على 6 مجموعات هي: "الأقارب، والجيران، وزملاء العمل، والأصدقاء، ومرتادي المساجد، وعملاء وعلاقات العمل، وحذر مما سماه، "الشحن الطائفي وتجنب إعلان رفض الكنيسة للاستفتاء لأهمية إنجاح الاستفتاء". وطالب "مطر"، النشطاء السياسيون بقراءة مواد مشروع الدستور، ومحاولة الاطمئنان بمدى تميزه وبراعة من صاغوه، وحذر من خطورة "استمرار مصر دون دستور، لأن بلد بلا دستور هي بلد بلا مؤسسات وبلا نظام وبلا مستقبل". ودعا إلى ما سماه "الابتعاد عن الجدل العقيم أو النقاش المتعصب"، وحث الجميع على التزام الهدوء والموضعية أثناء النقاش. في السياق نفسه، أفتى الشيخ عبد الخالق الشريف، مسؤول قسم نشر الدعوة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بجواز مناقشة وشرح مواد مشروع الدستور في المساجد وأثناء خطب الجمعة، لكن دون توجيه المصلين للتصويت بـ"نعم" أو "لا"، باعتبار أن الدستور أمر يخص الأمة كلها وليس حزب أو فصيل بعينه بعكس الانتخابات الرئاسية والبرلمانية. وقال لـ"الوطن"، إنه يجوز للخطيب أن يبين محاسن مشروع الدستور ومدى اتفاقه مع الشريعة الإسلامية، لأن الخروج بالدستور واجب وطني في المقام الأول، وشرعي في المقام الثاني من منطلق طاعة ولي الأمر.


الوطن*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*فقيه دستورى: صلاحيات الرئيس زادت إلى 22 مادة بالدستور الجديد

قال حسن نافعة عضو اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور، إن هناك مواد فى النص النهائى لم يعرف بها أعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى يعقد اجتماعاً وزارياً مصغراً لبحث الاستعداد للاستفتاء على الدستور

عقد الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، اجتماعا اليوم الثلاثاء، فى الثانية عشر والنصف ظهراً، مع رئيس مجلس الوزراء الدكتور هشام قنديل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التأسيسية": رفضنا طلب "العسكرى" بأن يكون حارساً لـ"مدنية الدولة"

كشف الدكتور عمرو دراج، الأمين العام للجمعية التأسيسية، أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة السابق طالب الجمعية بالنص على أن يكون المجلس العسكرى هو الحارس لمدنية الدولة*


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*رافضًا طرح الدستور للاستفتاء ..
النبراوي: الدستور يسمح بإنشاء "جماعات الأمر بالمعروف"

الثلاثاء, 04 ديسمبر 2012 

طارق النبراوى ممثل تيار الاستقلال بنقابة المهندسين 

كتب: كريم ألهم 
أعلن الأعضاء المستقلين بالنقابات المهنية عن رفضهم التام لطرح الرئيس محمد مرسي الدستور الجديد للاستفتاء على الشعب وتجاهل مطالب جميع القوى السياسية والأحزاب والمستقلين خاصة ان الدستور لم يحظى بموافقة العديد من أطياف المجتمع.
كما أعلنوا عن رفضهم التام للمادة 49 بالدستور والخاصة بباب النقابات المهنية والتى تنص على ان " للمواطنين الحق فى تكوين الجمعيات والمؤسسات والأحزاب بمجرد الأخطار وتمارس نشاطها بحرية وتكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية ولا يجوز للسلطات حلها او حل مجالس إدارتها الا بحكم قضائي وذلك على الوجه المبين بالقانون".
مؤكدين ان تلك المادة قد تعرض أي نقابة مهنية او عمالية الى "الحل" عن طريق أى حكم قضائى مشيرين الى ان المادة تقيد النقابات المهنية خاصة ان تلك المادة لم تذكر نهائيًا فى دستور "71".
ومن جانبه اوضح المحامي مختار نوح أحد قيادات نقابة المحامين وعضو مجلس الشعب السابق ان المادة 49 والتى تنص على ان لا يجوز للسلطات حلها او حل مجالس إدارتها الا بحكم قضائى كارثة نقابية من الدرجة الأولى مشيرًا إلى ان ايجازة الدستور للقضاء بحل النقابة نفسها ولم يذكر فقط حل مجالس ادارتها نفسه شيء غير مقبول فى دستور مصر الثورية قائلًا "دستور 71 نفسه لم يذكر كلمة حلها نهائيًا".
من جانبه قال طارق النبراوي ممثل تيار الاستقلال بنقابة المهندسين: إن مشروع الدستور الذى دعا الرئيس مرسي للاستفتاء عليه هو دستور مشوة بأكمله وان هناك العديد من المواد الموجودة فى باب الحقوق والحريات، تشير الى إنشاء جماعات مثل جماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر.
وأضاف النبراوي فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"الدستور" ان الدستور بأكمله "عوار" وبالتالى لماذا اتحدث عن مواد معيبة من الدستور بالإضافة الى انه لم يحظى بموافقة العديد من الأطياف المجتمع.
فيما أوضح الدكتور محمد حسن خليل رئيس لجنة الحق فى الصحة أن مشروع الدستور أطاح بحق الشعب فى الرعاية الطبية ولم يتعهد بتوفير نظام صحى موحد لتأمين اجتماعى شامل لجميع المواطنين ضد كل الأمراض، بالإضافة إلى عدم تخصيص نسبة من الإنفاق الحكومى للصحة تساوى نسبة الإنفاق الموصى بها عالميًا، فضلًا عن عدم التزام الدولة بالحفاظ على هيكل الخدمات الصحية الحكومى والمحافظة عليه وتطويره كهيكل غير ربحى، وإصلاحه وإقرار الرقابة الشعبية عليه.
فيما أكد الدكتور محمود فتوح رئيس اللجنة النقابية للصيادلة الحكوميين أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تسيطر على أكثر من 95 % من مجالس النقابات المهنية وبذلك تقوم بتأييد النظام الحالى فى اى قراراته دون الرجوع لأخذ رأى الاعضاء المستقلين عن الجماعة مشيرين الى ان العديد من الأعضاء طالبوا نقبائهم بالانسحاب من تأسيسية الدستور وهو ما قوبل بالرفض سواء كان من نقيب الصحفيين والأطباء والصيادلة والمهندسيين.
وجاءت تصريحات الدكتور عبد الله زين العابدين الأمين العام للنقابة العامة للصيادلة مخالفة لتصريحات المستقلين والذى أكد انه من الضروري الإسراع في تكوين مجالس تشريعية بها تشريعات خاصة بالنقابات المهنية وقضاياها مؤكدا أن جميع مطالب النقابات المهنية في الدستور قد تم إضافتها وعلى رأسها استقلال النقابات المهنية وان يكون هناك نقابة واحدة فقط تمثل كل مهنة وعدم فرض الحراسة على النقابات.
ولفت إلى أن النقابات المهنية هي عقل وضمير الأمة وعددهم أكثر من 8مليون مهني يرتبط بهم مايقرب من 25 مليون من أسرهم لايتصور أبدًا أن هذه الفئة المثقفة تحرم من المشاركة بالراى في القضايا التي تهم الوطن.
*


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*شاركت نقابة العاطلين عن العمل، تحت التأسيس، في مليونية الإنذار الأخير بميدان التحرير وأمام قصر الاتحادية؛ حيث أعدت أتوبيسات، وتم نقل أعضائها من أمام نادي السكة الحديد، بميدان الممر، إلى القاهرة.

كان أسامة سند رئيس مجلس إدارة النقابة قد أكد أنه في حال عدم الاستجابة لمطالب المشاركين في المليونية بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري وحل اللجنة التأسيسية، ومن ثم إلغاء مسودة الدستور والاستفتاء عليها، والإصرار على سريانهما، ستبحث النقابة مع المشاركين سبل التصعيد. 

وأشار إلى أن مسودة الدستور لا تمثل كافة الأطياف، متوقعا التصعيد بتنظيم مسيرات ليلية للزحف على قصر الاتحادية. 

وأكد تامر الجندي المنسق الإعلامي للنقابة، أن مصر بصدد ثورة جديدة بميدان التحرير، أو بميادين الحرية بالمحافظات، ودعا جميع القوى الوطنية والشعبية والسياسية، الحريصين على "حب تراب هذا البلد" إلى استعادة روح ٢٥ يناير. 

وسجل الجندى اعتراض النقابة على محاصرة المحكمة الدستورية، في الوقت الذي دعا فيه للتصويت على المسودة بـ"لا" لأنها لا تشمل بين طياتها أي نص يلزم الدولة بتوفير فرص عمل للخريجين، ولم تستجب للمقترحات المقدمة للنقابة، والتي تسلمها الدكتور محمد البلتاجي وأهمها خصم 1% من العاملين بالقطاع الخاص، أو العام، لصالح صندوق المجلس الأعلى للعاطلين عن العمل، لإقامة مشروعات لهم. 

وحذر الجندي من "سلق الدستور"، وهدد بالتصعيد بالعصيان المدني، مطالبا القضاة ومنظمات المجتمع المدني والمجالس الحقوقية المحلية والدولية بعدم الاشتراك في هذه الجريمة. *


----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

السادة المقيمين فى محيط منطقة قصر الاتحادية برجاء فتح شبكات 
الوايرليس لانه لا توجد شبكة هناك لمساعدة الثوار فى نقل الاخبار على شبكة النت وسهولة التواصل ...شير من فضلكوا
      Share


----------

